# slp/regular



## huitt06 (Feb 23, 2009)

we dont have any tuners anywhere close to where i live so i thinking of going handheld! first is it worth it? and second from what i hear diablosport is the best but is the slp version worth the extra dough? and finally what kind of numbers will the tuner put up?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

SLP has a built-in header tune so i'd say that would be the one i'd get if i was going to get a hand held. It's quite a bit more to get into it right (~ $700 for basic or $850 for an enhanced suite and wideband) but a tuning suite like HP Tuners and a wideband O2 sensor can get you into full blown tuning (laptop required also) with a lot more capabilities like extensive logging etc. There are no "canned" tunes like the hand helds but with just a little bit of reading you can do a tune that will out perform a hand held and with each mod you can tweak the tune to custom fit. i got into it without knowing a think about it and in about a month was tuning my car with confidence. the hand helds like the stock tune must err on the side of safety as they are one-size-fits-all tunes. a true custom tune lets you push the edges knowing exactly where your AFR is at. you can also tune other people's cars or store many tunes


----------

